# WNBA news 11/02



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*WNBA names Andi Poch Senior Vice President, Business Development*

New York, October 25, 2006 -- The Women's National Basketball Association (WNBA) announced today that Andi Poch has been named Senior Vice President, Business Development. Effective immediately, Poch will direct all of the league's sales efforts. She will report directly to WNBA President Donna Orender.

Poch brings a wealth of sports and entertainment sales experience to her position with the WNBA. She most recently served as Vice President, Advertising Sales at MTV Network, where she oversaw all sales strategy and execution efforts for MTV properties including MTV, MTV2 and MTV Digital, which encompasses MTV.com, MTV2.com, MTV Overdrive/broadband, VOD, HDTV, podcasts and wireless.

Through Poch's 25-year career in sales and integrated marketing, she has managed sales initiatives for numerous entertainment and sports properties including Ticketmaster, Madison Square Garden, the Los Angeles Dodgers, New York Mets, Minnesota Twins, New York Islanders, Texas Rangers and Arizona Cardinals. She also has extensive experience working across new media platforms, having represented multiple websites including theolympics.com, nhl.com, thesportingnews.com, foxsports.com, womansday.com, elle.com and americanexpress.com.

"With her proven track record and solid expertise in sports and entertainment marketing, Andi Poch is a valuable addition to our sales division," said WNBA President Donna Orender. "Having just completed a season in which we added five new partners on the league level and also saw increases on the team level in terms of partner activation and marketing revenue, we can build on our momentum and continue developing positive relationships with companies who recognize the value of our unique brand."

In 2006, the WNBA concluded its historic tenth season with an action-packed WNBA Finals. The 2006 WNBA Finals presented by Vonage capped a playoff run in which the WNBA saw significant increases in attendance and viewership. The Finals, which aired live on ESPN2, saw the Detroit Shock top the Sacramento Monarchs in the first WNBA Finals match up ever to go to a fifth and deciding game.

Average attendance for the 2006 Finals was up +28% compared to a year ago while average attendance for the playoffs overall increased by +16%. The historic Game 5 featured a sellout crowd of 19,671 at Joe Louis Arena in Detroit, MI, the second largest crowd in WNBA Finals history. These increases followed closely on the heels of a strong second half of the regular season in which attendance throughout the league rose nearly 12% after the All-Star break.

Television viewership also increased during the Finals. Detroit's Game 4 win at Sacramento was the second-most watched WNBA game in ESPN2 history and average viewership for the 2006 Finals was up +11% over that of 2005. As the preeminent women's sports league, the WNBA, which features 14 teams, is the destination for the best women's basketball players in the world. For more information, visit wnba.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Mercury get first pick in draft*

The Phoenix Mercury won the WNBA draft lottery Thursday, overcoming the longest odds of the six competing teams to get the No. 1 pick in the April draft.

It marks the first time the team with the longest odds - a 2.5 percent chance - won the lottery. The Mercury (18-16), who just missed the playoffs last season, will be followed by San Antonio and Chicago, which had the best odds of getting the top pick (41 percent) after a 5-29 season. Minnesota, Charlotte and New York completed the top six.

"I said to (general manager) Annie Meyers our chances were about slim-to-none," coach Paul Westhead said. "We were very relaxed about it. I felt we had no way." 

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Sting will get 5th pick in WNBA draft*

WNBA The Charlotte Sting landed the fifth pick in the WNBA lottery draft Thursday in New York. Charlotte, 11-23 last season, was among six non-playoff teams vying for the top pick.

The Phoenix Sun, with the fewest chances (25) among the 1,000 lottery balls, won the first pick. The San Antonio Silver Stars will pick second, followed by the Chicago Fire, Minnesota Lynx, Charlotte and the New York Liberty.

The Sting was third in last year's draft, and picked All-America guard Monique Currie of Duke. She averaged 10 points and 3.8 rebounds, and was named to the WNBA All-Rookie team.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Wow, A Rebuilding Project*

Overcoming 25-to-1,000 odds, the Mercury won the WNBA’s draft lottery and pick No. 1 for the second time in four years to help Diana Taurasi and Cappie Pondexter. Give the Merc credit for learning faster than the other underachievers in the Valley: If you’re going to stink, stink out loud, get the first pick and reap the rewards.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

This Andi Poch person won't make the league anymore watchable than it is...they need to hire me when I graduate,lol. I think the WNBA needs to be more "urbanized," because it looks too "user friendly."


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Chicago Sky receives third pick in WNBA Draft Lottery*

CHICAGO - The Chicago Sky received the third pick in the 2007 WNBA Draft Lottery, which took place today, Thursday, October 26th from 12:30 p.m. to 12:50 p.m. The Phoenix Mercury, which had the least statistical chance of winning the top pick, received the No. 1 pick in the draft, which will be held on April 4, 2007.

The lottery included the six teams that did not qualify for the 2006 WNBA Playoffs, and establishes the order of selection for the top three picks of the draft. Based on the lottery the teams will select in the following order: Phoenix, San Antonio, Chicago, Minnesota, Charlotte and New York. The lottery established the order of selection only for the first three picks in the first round of the draft. The first round order of selection for the teams that do not win one of the top three picks, as well as the order of selection for the second and third round is determined by inverse order of their respective 2006 regular-season records.

In the second round, the Sky will select 8th and 9th. The 8th pick was acquired from Seattle in exchange for former Sky center Ashley Robinson. In May 2006, the Sky sent the first pick of the second round to the Houston Comets in exchange for forward Liz Shimek. As a result of the trade, the Sky will pick 9th in the second round.

The Draft Lottery was conducted by WNBA officials and representatives from the accounting firm of Ernst & Young at the WNBA Headquarters on Fifth Avenue in New York.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Sparks' Buss steps down; team might be sold*

Sparks President Johnny Buss, who has run the WNBA franchise through eight seasons, said Monday that he is stepping down. He also said there is a possibility that the team would be put up for sale.

Although Buss did not name an immediate successor, he disclosed that General Manager Penny Toler had already started taking more responsibility for running the day-to-day operation. Toler, a former Sparks player who was hired as general manager in 1999, could not be immediately reached for comment.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Liberty to Pick Sixth*

The first piece in the 2007 puzzle is in place.

The Liberty now knows that it will have the sixth pick in the 2007 WNBA Draft. The Draft Lottery, which determines the top six picks in the Draft, took place earlier today in New York City.

New York has found quite a bit of success in the number six spot on Draft Day. Remember these two players: Sue Wicks and Crystal Robinson? They were both selected sixth, in 1997 and 1999, respectively. So who will it be this time?

For complete 2007 WNBA Draft Lottery details, log on now to nyliberty.com.

New York Liberty Basketball. Raising the Game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Walker announces departure from Sonics & Storm*

SEATTLE, Thursday, Oct. 26, 2006 - Seattle SuperSonics & Storm President and CEO Wally Walker will leave his position with the franchise as it coincides with the sale of the club, effective Tuesday, Oct. 31. Below are statements from Walker, Clay Bennett, Chairman of the Professional Basketball Club (PBC), and Howard Schultz, Chairman of the Basketball Club of Seattle (BCOS).

WALKER:

With the transfer of the Sonics & Storm to the Professional Basketball Club imminent, it is time to announce that I will leave the Sonics & Storm in conjunction with the ownership change next week.

I've enjoyed more than 19 years with the Sonics organization in a variety of roles and the last 12-plus years as a minority owner. I'm humbled by the opportunities and experiences I've had with the Sonics, and I'm very proud of this organization.

This has been a great place to work and to share the emotional ups and downs alongside people I both like and respect. This company is filled with people who are willing to take responsibility during difficult times, and to share credit when things are going well. These traits are incredibly difficult to find in organizations, particularly so in the spotlight of professional sports.

The future of the teams are very bright, which you'll soon see. As the Basketball Club of Seattle passes the torch to Clay Bennett and his partners, I offer them my full support in pursuit of their vision for the franchises. It is critical, for the sake of this community, that the teams remain here.

I had informed my current partners last spring that, in any circumstance, the 2006-07 season was to be my last year of leading the Sonics & Storm. Now, with the ownership transaction days away, it is the right time for the new ownership to set their course and for me to contemplate a new adventure.

BENNETT:

On behalf of the Professional Basketball Club LLC, I want to express my deep appreciation to Wally for his many valuable contributions to the Sonics and Storm over an impressive 19-year career. We will always consider him a part of the family, and know he will share in what we believe will be a great future for the organization. We wish him and his family the very best.

SCHULTZ:

On behalf of the Basketball Club of Seattle, I want to thank Wally for his leadership over the past five-and-a-half years. Wally's passion for the game and love for the Sonics and Storm were his guideposts for all decisions. During our time working together, Wally led the effort to bring six-time NBA All Star Ray Allen to Seattle, and was instrumental in building a foundation that would lead to the Storm's 2004 WNBA Championship. I thank Wally for his contributions to the teams and the community.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Danny Barth named interim president of Seattle Sonics and Storm*

SEATTLE, Tuesday, Oct. 31, 2006 - Clay Bennett, Chairman of The Professional Basketball Club, LLC., owners of the Seattle Sonics and Storm, announced today that Danny Barth has been named interim President & Chief Executive Officer of the organization.

Barth spent the past six years as the franchise's Chief Financial Officer. He assumes the duties and responsibilities of Wally Walker who resigned this week after serving in the same capacity for the past five years. In his interim role, Barth will oversee the entire Sonics & Storm business operations.

"I appreciate the confidence the new owners have in me to lead the organization at this time," Barth said. "I have enjoyed working with the new owners the past three months to successfully complete this transaction and I am excited about the future. This is a great organization and the new ownership group, with its commitment to becoming the best organization in the NBA both on the court and in the community, gives us a unique opportunity to redouble and rededicate our efforts to build a future for both teams in Seattle forever."

"Danny's knowledge of the organization proved extremely valuable," Bennett said. "He is highly respected by his peers in professional sports and by the Sonics and Storm employees. Danny gives us the continuity needed to make sure we don't miss a beat going forward. We will continue an extensive national search for a permanent President and Chief Executive Officer, and Danny is indeed a candidate for the position and will be given serious consideration."

Bennett announced Barth's appointment while meeting with employees of the Sonics and Storm organization shortly after the completion of the transaction where he thanked them for their hard work during the transition and expressed how he was looking forward to working together to win on the court and in the community.

The Sonics tip-off the historic and celebrated 40th Anniversary Season tomorrow night against the Portland Trail Blazers at 7 p.m. at KeyArena.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Chicago Sky to participate in Principal for a Day*

CHICAGO - Chicago Sky President Margaret Stender and Sky Forward Amanda Lassiter will share duties as "Principal for a Day" at Choir Academy Charter School. They will appear at 3737 S Paulina Street on the near south side of Chicago, on Thursday, November 2nd from 8:30 a.m. to 11:30 a.m. The Chicago Sky's mascot, Sky Guy, will serve as assistant principal.

The goal of the Principal For A Day program, which is a citywide initiative organized by Chicago Public Schools, is to begin new partnerships, and reinforce existing ones between CPS schools and the companies, organizations or associations of the participating PFAD. In 2005, 1650 corporate, community and civic leaders across the city of Chicago served as PFADs in the 600 Chicago Public Schools.

In their duties as Principal for a Day, Stender and Lassiter will participate in an assembly and pep rally at the school, speak to an assembly of approximately 200 students, help coordinate a series of "MVP Challenges" and tour the school. The MVP Challenges include a Gym Superstar Shootout, where several students participate in a shooting competition, and an Academic Superstar Challenge, where students answer questions taken from the bios of Stender and Lassiter. Students will compete in both challenges for the chance to win Sky prizes.

"Amanda and I are looking forward to this opportunity at Choir Academy," said Stender, who also participated in the program in 2005. "The PFAD program seeks to inspire youth and that is a mission the Sky strives to accomplish in each of our endeavors."

Following their morning at Choir Academy Charter School, Stender and Lassiter will attend a luncheon hosted by Mayor Richard M. Daley at the Chicago Hilton and Towers for all the participants and principals.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Wheaties welcomes Shock to breakfast table*

Minneapolis - November 2, 2006 - Wheaties® is thrilled to welcome its newest member to the "Breakfast of Champions®," the Detroit Shock. A new, special-edition package featuring the 2006 WNBA Champions continues Wheaties' tradition of honoring championship moments.

Detroit won its second WNBA title in franchise history, defeating the Sacramento Monarchs, three games to two, in the first WNBA Finals in league history to reach a fifth and deciding game.

While Flint, MI, native, Deanna Nolan, who averaged 17 points and 4.2 rebounds, including a game-high 24 points in Game 5, was named Most Valuable Player of the Finals, the Championship was truly a team accomplishment. Under the direction of Head Coach Bill Laimbeer, the Shock got major contributions throughout the season from role players and stars alike, particularly Cheryl Ford and Katie Smith. Ford, in only her fourth WNBA campaign, became the league's all-time, single-season rebounding leader by grabbing 363 boards while Smith, an eighth-year veteran and the all-time leading scorer in women's professional basketball, became the first WNBA player to notch 500 career three-pointers.

This package marks the first solo appearance for the Detroit Shock and the third time Wheaties boxes have featured WNBA players in the league's 10-year history. Released in 2004, the first WNBA-themed Wheaties box recognized stars from three championship teams, including the Shock, Houston Comets and Los Angeles Sparks. Last fall, the 2005 WNBA Champion Monarchs were so honored. Now, 12-ounce boxes bearing a team photo of the Shock on the front will be available in stores nationally beginning this month. *Wheaties package image now available at www.businesswire.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Phoenix Mercury win top pick in 2007 WNBA Draft*

NEW YORK, Oct. 26, 2006 - The Phoenix Mercury won the sixth annual WNBA Draft Lottery and earned the top pick in the 2007 WNBA Draft, the League announced today. This marks the first time in WNBA Draft Lottery history that the team whose odds of winning the top pick were mathematically the smallest, came away with the number one selection. In addition, it also is the first time in league history that the team with the second-lowest odds earned the second pick. While Chicago had a 41 percent chance of receiving the top pick, followed by Minnesota (25.6), Charlotte (12.9) and, New York (12.8), Phoenix, with only a 2.5 percent chance of garnering the top selection did just that.

The Mercury had 25 chances out of 1,000 to receive the first overall selection. The San Antonio Silver Stars will have the second pick in the draft followed by the Chicago Sky, Minnesota Lynx, Charlotte Sting and New York Liberty.

WNBA officials and a representative from the accounting firm of Ernst & Young conducted the Draft Lottery in New York City, which included the six teams that did not qualify for the 2006 WNBA Playoffs. The lottery established the order of selection for the first six picks of the draft while the order of selection for the remainder of the first round as well as the second and third rounds is based on each team's finish during the 2006 regular season.

Following are results of the 2007 Draft Lottery:

2007 WNBA DRAFT LOTTERY ORDER
Team 2006 Record
1. Phoenix 18-16
2. San Antonio 13-21
3. Chicago 5-29
4. Minnesota 10-24
5. Charlotte 11-23
6. New York 11-23

Following is the remaining order for the first round as determined by overall records from 2006:

REMAINING ORDER FOR FIRST ROUND
Team 2006 Record
7. Washington 18-16
8. Seattle 18-16
9. Houston 18-16
10. Indiana 21-13
11. Sacramento 21-13
12. Detroit 23-11
13. Los Angeles 25-9
14. Connecticut 26-8

In 2006, the WNBA concluded its historic tenth season with an action-packed WNBA Finals. The 2006 WNBA Finals presented by Vonage capped a playoff run in which the WNBA saw significant increases in attendance and viewership. The Finals, which aired live on ESPN2, saw the Detroit Shock top the Sacramento Monarchs in the first WNBA Finals match up ever to go to a fifth and deciding game.

Average attendance for the 2006 Finals was up +28% compared to a year ago while average attendance for the playoffs overall increased by +16%. The historic Game 5 featured a sellout crowd of 19,671 at Joe Louis Arena in Detroit, MI, the second largest crowd in WNBA Finals history. These increases followed closely on the heels of a strong second half of the regular season in which attendance throughout the league rose nearly 12% after the All-Star break. Television viewership also increased during the Finals. Detroit's Game 4 win at Sacramento was the second-most watched WNBA game in ESPN2 history and average viewership for the 2006 Finals was up +11% over that of 2005. As the preeminent women's sports league, the WNBA, which features 14 teams, is the destination for the best women's basketball players in the world. For more information, visit wnba.com.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Wow...the Readers Digest Condensed version of WNBA news for the last two weeks...all in one place.


----------

